# The Nautilus Goes To The Beach!



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Took the Nautilus with me to Hawai'i and gave it a turn in that special biosphere where the sea meets the land! The week before I left on hols, I found a classic 70s AMF/Voit "SwimMaster" dive knife in a pawn shop and instantly knew it would be mine. It makes too good of a prop for dive watch photos


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks great, beautiful watch & very cool.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Knife Colin! thats redder than a red thing! Great pics as always!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent pics !









Wish I was there


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great photo's mate - and such a beautiful watch


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Colin,

Great pics, and a fantastic knife.

Please tell me that first pic isn't retouched (I don't really think you would do that), but those stars of light on the knife and the crown guard are just unbelievable.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wicked pics Colin, love the knife, it is as Jon says"redder than a red thing" and a perfect prop for the 36. smashing. they were made for each other.

Andy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great pics ,love the 3rd and 5th pics,great looking place


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

limey said:


> Colin,
> 
> Great pics, and a fantastic knife.
> 
> Please tell me that first pic isn't retouched (I don't really think you would do that), but those stars of light on the knife and the crown guard are just unbelievable.


Umm, yes and no. All of my photos are edited for levels, colour balance, sharpness, contrast, cropping, etc. The Colgate 'ting' appeared on the crown guard of the Nautilus, but try as I might I could not get one on both the watch and the dive knife, even though it's polished. All I could get on the knife was a strong reflection, so I cloned the starburst from the crown guard and superimposed it on the knife reflection. Sorry to disappoint, I did for brother Jase who usually likes those sorts of things (big, shiny, etc., he really likes it when I Photoshop a nipple on the PloProf







)

More recently, I did get a very reflection-full watch photo which I will post here soon. It was part of my recent acquisition shots, which have taken up quite a bit of time this weekend.

In a related matter, these photos look rather dark in viewing them on a laptop screen at the office. I edited them on a monitor in my home office which is very vibrant. Anyone else feel these are a tad dim? They looked better on the home setup









PS - the dive knife handle is orange, though I admit it looks rather reddish here. Another monitor balance problem?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great photo Colin, of a great RLT masterpiece







As for the location, you've got me beat of my many kitchen table shot's


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Great photo Colin, of a great RLT masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The underlying, more disturbing issue is why the hell was I taking watch pictures at such a gorgeous location. At least taking pics of watches is one of the funner things you can do on the kitchen table!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Top work Colin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nalu said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Great photo Colin, of a great RLT masterpiece
> ...


True









All though I hadn't even questioned that


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

PhilM said:


> All though I hadn't even questioned that












Lack of insight is one of the signs of our disease. Soon you'll be travelling to exotic destinations expressly to take such photos. Pitiful, really.
















Actually, I'd gone to body surf and Makapu'u was closed due to high surf. So I did the next best thing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> So I did the next best thing


And after you did that, you took photos of watches


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> > So I did the next best thing
> 
> 
> And after you did that, you took photos of watches


Like your way of thinking


----------

